# Intake question



## wkidgto (Sep 30, 2017)

Any ideas of why a gauge was inserted in this location?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

tripower and AC !! nice .......

they were probably wondering if the dash gauge was accurate


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

wkidgto said:


> Any ideas of why a gauge was inserted in this location?


That's "old school." A Moon temp gauge. They make those reproduction, but yours may be an original type gauge. Moon still exists and sells parts. You can check online as they have website. It may be period correct for the car back in the day. Have never seen one on any other car. I'd leave it if original Moon equipment. The reproductions seem to have smaller Moon Eyes: Mechanical Water Temperature Gauge


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

PontiacJim said:


> That's "old school." A Moon temp gauge. They make those reproduction, but yours may be an original type gauge. Moon still exists and sells parts. You can check online as they have website. It may be period correct for the car back in the day. Have never seen one on any other car. I'd leave it if original Moon equipment. The reproductions seem to have smaller Moon Eyes: Mechanical Water Temperature Gauge


Aha, I did find the larger Moon Eyes temp gauge. It is the water filled gauge.


----------



## wkidgto (Sep 30, 2017)

I have never seen a gauge installed at this location before. The radiator was upgraded to a dual fan unit, so I'm assuming the previous owner may have had over heating issues. Should there be a wire running to the connector located near the top edge of the radiator (see photo)?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

wkidgto said:


> I have never seen a gauge installed at this location before. The radiator was upgraded to a dual fan unit, so I'm assuming the previous owner may have had over heating issues. Should there be a wire running to the connector located near the top edge of the radiator (see photo)?


That is the radiator temp sensor which is tied into the electric fans to turn then on and off with cooling temp.


----------



## wkidgto (Sep 30, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> That is the radiator temp sensor which is tied into the electric fans to turn then on and off with cooling temp.


I'm not familiar with the upgraded radiators, since the temp sensor appears not to be connected does that mean that both fans are always on? How should the temp sensor be wired in order to work correctly? Attached close-up photo of its lower wiring.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

So how do the electric fans work now? Do you throw a switch when your water temp climbs? Or are they on all the time?

Your fans should have had some kind of installation instructions in hooking them up?

As far as I know, you should run a power wire to one of the terminals on the radiator switch and then the other terminal goes to a *relay switch* and you use the relay switch to activate a 12Volt inline fused source coming off something like the battery and then goes through the relay switch to the fan. I believe your power wire coming off the battery and hooking up to the fan will be something like a heavy 10gauge wire. Those fans can use a lot of Amps. I assume you increased the alternator output with a larger than stock alternator to keep up with them when they kick on. Not enough amps from the alternator can cause the fans to drain power from the battery to a point where the battery will go dead on you.

My buddy installed one on his '70 Camaro and it's not difficult to wire, just have to do it correctly and protect the wiring so it doesn't melt down or damage the electrical parts.


----------



## wkidgto (Sep 30, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> So how do the electric fans work now? Do you throw a switch when your water temp climbs? Or are they on all the time?
> 
> Your fans should have had some kind of installation instructions in hooking them up?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies! I'm interested in buying this car which I have had inspected. Its previous owner passed away and his family knows very little about it, which is why I'm asking for help on the forum.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

wkidgto said:


> Thanks for the replies! I'm interested in buying this car which I have had inspected. Its previous owner passed away and his family knows very little about it, which is why I'm asking for help on the forum.



OK, I am sure if you do an internet search on electric fan wiring, you will get a few schematics that may help and clarify.


----------

